

A more balanced reading list? - forgotmypasswd

As an avid user of reddit and hn, I read a good amount of technical blogs. This stuff is great, but I realize now that its ALL I read. While I enjoy the posts, (and I learn a lot) I feel like I'm becoming disconnected with the average user.<p>Do you know any good blogs etc by people who don't make websites for a living?
======
frossie
_I feel like I'm becoming disconnected with the average user_

Do you mean the average user or the average person :-) ?

I read some human-interest blogs to decompress, my favourite is by a UK
paramedic and is at <http://randomreality.blogware.com/>

The problem with these kinds of blogs is that it is hard to jump in the middle
(unlike a technical blog where you can start reading at any point). The blog
format makes this worse of course- it's generally hard to start "at the
beginning". Anyway in this case the guy has written a couple of books covering
the highlights so far.

------
gcupps
I'm a huge fan of The Morning News and Arts & Letters Daily

